# Feedee Escort Service



## jackvio (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish someone would take the initiative to start a "feedee escort service" (perhaps in the NYC area) that functions pretty much as described. The patrons would pay to be escorted by fat beauties who indulged in food wildly in public, or perhaps in private. Perhaps for an extra fee a date could come pre-stuffed (guaranteed to be already over-fed at the start of the date). Anyway, this idea could at least be the basis for some great fantasy stories, but the real thing seems possible and so wonderful.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 3, 2011)

What keeps you from being that "someone"?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> What keeps you from being that "someone"?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 3, 2011)

jackvio said:


> I wish someone would take the initiative to start a "feedee escort service" (perhaps in the NYC area) that functions pretty much as described. The patrons would pay to be escorted by fat beauties who indulged in food wildly in public, or perhaps in private. Perhaps for an extra fee a date could come pre-stuffed (guaranteed to be already over-fed at the start of the date). Anyway, this idea could at least be the basis for some great fantasy stories, but the real thing seems possible and so wonderful.



That's an interesting idea actually. Who pays for the food, the patron or the pimp?


----------



## bobsjers (Apr 3, 2011)

jackvio said:


> I wish someone would take the initiative to start a "feedee escort service" (perhaps in the NYC area) that functions pretty much as described. The patrons would pay to be escorted by fat beauties who indulged in food wildly in public, or perhaps in private. Perhaps for an extra fee a date could come pre-stuffed (guaranteed to be already over-fed at the start of the date). Anyway, this idea could at least be the basis for some great fantasy stories, but the real thing seems possible and so wonderful.



Paying someone for friendship or sexual pleasure does not seem very satisfying to me. The nicest thing about having a relationship-from friendship to a serious one is knowing that the other person is there because they want to be with you. I have enough businesses chasing me for my money trying to be my friend, from the cable company to the local store. I don't need someone pretending to be my friend pretending to enjoy gaining just to empty my wallet.


----------



## jackvio (Apr 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> That's an interesting idea actually. Who pays for the food, the patron or the pimp?



The patron, as I imagine it. There would need to be some agreement about how much they would eat, or there could be a base fee and they would be paid per pound eaten, e.g.

The popular women would of course gain, thereby becoming more popular.


----------



## olwen (Apr 3, 2011)

That sounds like an awful idea. I can't imagine how something so intimate could be done in such an impersonal way. It would be fun for like an hour or so, but then it would get complicated and messy for all involved. It works better as purely fantasy. 

Just to clarify, I think it's rather easy to have sex in an impersonal way. If you're not really into the act or the person you can just kinda lie there impassively. Seems difficult to be impassive about being fed or eating for other people in whatever way you do it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 3, 2011)

For the record, my question about why doesn't the OP carry out his idea himself was not because I thought this was a good idea (I don't) but because in general I find it annoying when someone says, "Why doesn't someone do X????!!!!???" when it's in their own power to do it. 

Just felt the need to clarify that point...


----------



## olwen (Apr 3, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> For the record, my question about why doesn't the OP carry out his idea himself was not because I thought this was a good idea (I don't) but because in general I find it annoying when someone says, "Why doesn't someone do X????!!!!???" when it's in their own power to do it.
> 
> Just felt the need to clarify that point...



I had the same thought actually. He could just do it and see what happens, tho I predict spectacular failure.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 4, 2011)

There's more to realizing an idea than just having it. You'd need capital, you'd need to acquire talent, you'd probably need a website, advertising, marketing, etc... Just about the only thing I can assure you wouldn't have to work hard to acquire is clients. Sure people _say_ they'd have no trouble finding someone to feed or scoff at the idea saying it won't be satisfying, but I think we all know there is no shortage of people out there who are quite frustrated in their search for companionship and there's quite a bit of evidence that a lot of them are willing to part with their money for varying degrees of assistance. 

This probably isn't the most receptive place to discuss such things, but a quick trip through the story archive will let you know that quite a few people have had the idea and given it a considerable amount of thought. I myself - in an earlier life - remember going over a similar business plan... nothing came of it, but it was definitely something that _could_ be done and done profitably.




KHayes666 said:


> That's an interesting idea actually. Who pays for the food, the patron or the pimp?



Why would the pimp pay for food? The whole point is that he keeps a (and forgive the terminology here, I just couldn't find the words to say this delicately) stable of hungry gals for his client's pleasure. The OP mentioned you could get one pre-fed for your convenience at an extra fee, (though that, to me, seems to defeat the purpose) but one would imagine the fee would cover the food, labor, and even have some profit squeezed in there as well.


----------



## Jes (Apr 4, 2011)

There are a couple of paysite models who also are paid BBW escorts. An ad I came across on The Cheating Boards reads: What I offer is CLEAN, DISCREET, SAFE, D/D/D free classy personal entertainment and intelligent personable conversation and companionship. I specialize in a NON rushed experience when given ample time to accommodate. The more notice you provide, the easier for me to better accommodate. Special outfits, toys etc need time for preparation so please keep that in mind when contacting me. 

Reading between the lines about what they offer, I'm guessing eating for money would probably be fine, too, though you'd certainly have to ask them. The quoted price is $300 for the first hour; I doubt it includes food, which would cost you extra. 

Why re-create the wheel when there are so many BBW escorts already out there?


----------



## jackvio (Apr 4, 2011)

Jes said:


> Reading between the lines about what they offer, I'm guessing eating for money would probably be fine, too, though you'd certainly have to ask them. The quoted price is $300 for the first hour; I doubt it includes food, which would cost you extra.
> 
> Why re-create the wheel when there are so many BBW escorts already out there?



I agree - part of the intent of my post was learn what might exist along these lines. I in fact used to know a couple of women that would advertise on Craigslists offering feedee services (they would go out as pair and described themselves as a "fruit salad", because body shape-wise, one was an apple and one was a pair).


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 5, 2011)

jackvio said:


> I agree - part of the intent of my post was learn what might exist along these lines. I in fact used to know a couple of women that would advertise on Craigslists offering feedee services (they would go out as pair and described themselves as a "fruit salad", because body shape-wise, one was an apple and one was a pair).



I'll take the apple, you take the pear. We'll settle up after

Just kidding all you members of Eureeka's Castle


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 5, 2011)

Jes said:


> *moderator edit* An ad I came across on The Cheating Boards reads: What I offer is CLEAN, DISCREET, SAFE, D/D/D free classy personal entertainment and intelligent personable conversation and companionship. I specialize in a NON rushed experience when given ample time to accommodate. The more notice you provide, the easier for me to better accommodate. Special outfits, toys etc need time for preparation so please keep that in mind when contacting me.
> 
> Reading between the lines about what they offer, I'm guessing eating for money would probably be fine, too, though you'd certainly have to ask them. The quoted price is $300 for the first hour; I doubt it includes food, which would cost you extra.
> 
> Why re-create the wheel when there are so many BBW escorts already out there?





mcbeth said:


> For the record, my question about why doesn't the OP carry out his idea himself was not because I thought this was a good idea (I don't) but because in general I find it annoying when someone says, "Why doesn't someone do X????!!!!???" when it's in their own power to do it.
> 
> Just felt the need to clarify that point...



Escorts/Prostitutes doing whatever the john wants (feeding/bbbj/trampling/squashing/domination/buying lunch..etc) for money???????!!!!!!!!
Stop the presses! 

Like Jes said...this thing has already been done and being done as we speak. Kinda like Rule 34 for the sex trade.

I am friends with a former escort/prostitute who told me of a john who paid her to paint her toenails while he jerked off into a sock. You can always find a professional who will oblige anything from your deepest fantasy to your sickest perversion. (Which may or may not be one in the same)

To the OP: There are members who are acquainted with and/or clients of BBW like *names removed*. Maybe they can shed light on the subject (prices/services/reviews of services rendered) here or in a PM. There are also escort/prostitute review sites that list descriptions of the professional, reviews and services offered.

If you have the money and the desire...you can always find someone who will take that money to help you out. 
This is nothing new.


----------



## olwen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm honestly surprised. Not by the fact that people would be willing to pay for this kind of service, but that people would take the money. It just seems so intimate, but I dunno, maybe for the people doing it, it's not all that intimate a thing. Just another non-mainstream sexual request. Go figure.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

olwen said:


> I'm honestly surprised. Not by the fact that people would be willing to pay for this kind of service, but that people would take the money. It just seems so intimate, but I dunno, maybe for the people doing it, it's not all that intimate a thing. Just another non-mainstream sexual request. Go figure.



As a former patron of Mac's Two Lounge I can assure you that performing an act and or taking money from strangers is hardly a new invention.

Escort service girls, pro wrestlers, strippers, baseball players, theater art companies....any form of entertainment involves men and women performing for people either in sexual or non-sexual manner that they wouldn't be caught dead hanging out with.

While there is a difference in Sir Lawrence Olivier doing the Charleston onstage and Azriel Messier doing the best backwards booty bounce in the past 100,000 years, the fact is both are entertaining their intended audience regardless of who they are.

I've never paid for an escort service so I don't know how that truly works out but if I read the paysite model's* disclaimer right, she doesn't get intimate with her customers. There's also a huge difference between escort services and prostitution, they're not the same.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 6, 2011)

olwen said:


> I'm honestly surprised. Not by the fact that people would be willing to pay for this kind of service, but that people would take the money. It just seems so intimate, but I dunno, maybe for the people doing it, it's not all that intimate a thing. Just another non-mainstream sexual request. Go figure.



It seems more intimate than sex already is?


----------



## truebebeblue (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> As a former patron of Mac's Two Lounge I can assure you that performing an act and or taking money from strangers is hardly a new invention.
> 
> Escort service girls, pro wrestlers, strippers, baseball players, theater art companies....any form of entertainment involves men and women performing for people either in sexual or non-sexual manner that they wouldn't be caught dead hanging out with.
> 
> ...



No, their is no real difference... escort is the standard name for non street walking prostitute that offers full sex... Just a bj hj girl is a Body rub girl Or offers "full body sensual massage" Disclaimer is standard on all escort['s websites and truthfully it is completely useless in criminal defence which is why it is posted... they hope by saying they don't have sex for money that they won't get busted. Like I said completely useless,girls with disclaimers get busted every day. These disclaimers are also the reason I have to be really adamant with Domination clients... They see escorts who say no sex and always give them sex whereas I am seriously not an escort.. I'm a domina. 

Yes people will pay to take an attractive woman to dinner... when I escorted previously I had men pay to talk to me/take me out but in all honesty that happens RARELY at the end of talk/dinner there is USUALLY (99.9%) some kind of sex expected. 

You can be licensed as a non sex Escort even in most states, but if you are really not having sex.... you are really not making any money and will be labelled as a rip off/fake in the online escort review community


And back on topic. I would totally eat for money, I do it for free all the time! I wouldn't be very popular with my tiny post wls stomach though! I guess if I could meet someone with a feeding/roman shower fetish it would be on.
HAHAH Sorry.

True


----------



## olwen (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> As a former patron of Mac's Two Lounge I can assure you that performing an act and or taking money from strangers is hardly a new invention.
> 
> Escort service girls, pro wrestlers, strippers, baseball players, theater art companies....any form of entertainment involves men and women performing for people either in sexual or non-sexual manner that they wouldn't be caught dead hanging out with.
> 
> ...



No there isn't much difference at all. Maybe the price is the only real difference. In my mind an escort costs $$$$ while a street walker costs $$. You can't compare sex work to any old form of entertainment. Burlesque is entertainment, prostitution, not so much.




mcbeth said:


> It seems more intimate than sex already is?



To me, it's easy to just zone out when having regular sex. Your mind can be somewhere else completely different from your body. You can tell when someone is just going thru the motions and not really into it or you. In that regard sex is not intimate, it's just an act. 

All the different ways to engage in feederism...it's not just "eating," it's eating, but on another level. One where it would be difficult to "fake it" or just go thru the motions. It would be for me anyway. People who are into that don't just want to watch you eat and people who are into doing it don't just want to eat. 

If some john wants a detached business exchange where feederism is concerned then I guess, he would be okay with that. I wouldn't be tho.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> There's also a huge difference between escort services and prostitution, they're not the same.



hahaha. What, now?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, one being he said he's never paid for an escort service.




















Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, one being he said he's never used an escort service.
> 
> 
> Sorry. I couldn't resist.



Well, I saw the youtube clip where he's eating with XXX and XXX [I'll just moderate myself now, even though the escort ads are allover the internet and I had no idea it wasn't appropriate to mention them here] and one woman asks him point blank if he's paying for lunch and he says yes. 

But that'd be the escort side, not the prostitution side. Unless they ordered hot dogs.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Or flavored lube.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Well, I saw the youtube clip where he's eating with XXX and XXX [I'll just moderate myself now, even though the escort ads are allover the internet and I had no idea it wasn't appropriate to mention them here] and one woman asks him point blank if he's paying for lunch and he says yes.
> 
> But that'd be the escort side, not the prostitution side. Unless they ordered hot dogs.



Heh, I was waiting for this....but I expected it from Russianbot. Either way you just served up a fastball in my wheelhouse and here comes the swing:

Yes, I paid for lunch at Legal Seafoods that day because they happen to be real life friends of mine. That's right....friends. As in I don't pay for their services and they choose to see me voluntarily. I know its a difficult concept for you to grasp *pats your head*, there there.

Anyway, I've hung out with Triple X (I can play that game too) many times and I don't always pay for her, including one memorable scene at Hilltop Steakhouse but lets not go there. She was in town the weekend of the interview and asked if I'd like to meet her friend which turned out to be the woman interviewing me. I honestly didn't know until after she was an escort so obviously I didn't pay for her to be an escort. I also have a g/f which is another concept you fail to grasp but the point is obviously if I have a significant other I wouldn't be on youtube with any escort.

In fact, once the escort's boyfriend joined us at the BBW Dance we had a night of laughs at IHOP and at their hotel room afterward. He's actually a pop warner football coach and he had some humorous stories to tell. I suppose Mossy and others will judge and then ridicule him too for dating "someone like her" right? Keep it (low) classy guys 

......and that fastball is now going...going...and GONE.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> . I know its a difficult concept for you to grasp *pats your head*, there there.
> .



Are you serious with that? Is something wrong with you?


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Or flavored lube.



hahaha.

Gross.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Are you serious with that? Is something wrong with you?



Ain't nothing wrong with me. You seem to be having difficulty so I decided to help a brother out


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Are you serious with that? Is something wrong with you?


That was rhetorical, right?

(Kev, that means said for effect, you know, not really expecting an answer)


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That was rhetorical, right?
> 
> (Kev, that means said for effect, you know, not really expecting an answer)



You know for a 50 year old you're not too smart if you have to explain yourself every time you say something.

(Waits for the lame comeback about my intelligence)


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with me. You seem to be having difficulty so I decided to help a brother out



Do you mean yourself? Or are you feeling defensive and therefore intimating that me disagreeing with you makes me a man? 

Considering all of the GLBTQ members we have here, and how much they are respected, it seems like a poor choice on your part, KHayes.


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That was rhetorical, right?
> 
> (Kev, that means said for effect, you know, not really expecting an answer)



Well, I mean...sometimes I really can't tell. It's the internet, and we can't see the look on someone's face or really get a sense of his or her experience level or intellectual prowess. And so sometimes, I really do have to ask for clarification; I'm sure you know what I mean. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt when something seems really off, but it can be trying at best.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Do you mean yourself? Or are you feeling defensive and therefore intimating that me disagreeing with you makes me a man?
> 
> Considering all of the GLBTQ members we have here, and how much they are respected, it seems like a poor choice on your part, KHayes.



I never looked at your profile and don't care to. Don't read your posts most of the time either and again don't care to. If you're not actually a man then my bad.

Now do you have anything to say regarding the thread topic? Are you interested in an escort or becoming one?


----------



## Jes (Apr 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I never looked at your profile and don't care to. Don't read your posts most of the time either and again don't care to. If you're not actually a man then my bad.



Well that's weird, then, because last year, in another thread in which you were angry at me, you threatened to turn me over and rape me in the ass. Did you think I was a dude then, too? SAUCY!

And, my interest in this thread is telling the OP where he can find BBW escorts to eat for him for money, since he was asking where he can find BBW escorts to eat for him for money. There are plenty of them out there and hopefully I've helped make a lust connection!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Well that's weird, then, because last year, in another thread in which you were angry at me, you threatened to turn me over and rape me in the ass. Did you think I was a dude then, too? SAUCY!
> 
> And, my interest in this thread is telling the OP where he can find BBW escorts to eat for him for money, since he was asking where he can find BBW escorts to eat for him for money. There are plenty of them out there and hopefully I've helped make a lust connection!



I don't remember that at all, but hey, I rarely take anything that happens here seriously so can't change it now.

Hopefully the OP has found the escort of his dreams and keeps her full as his wallet gets lighter


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I've never paid for an escort service so I don't know how that truly works out but if I read the paysite model's* disclaimer right, she doesn't get intimate with her customers. There's also a huge difference between escort services and prostitution, they're not the same.



There is a very slim chance that there is a difference between escorting and prostitution...but probably not in this case. Your friend advertises on her escort site FAQ that she will consider a "bbbj" (bareback blowjob) at her discretion. I think that qualifies as "intimate", don't you? Since prostitution is illegal in almost all of the states, escorts and prostitutes who advertise their services put up a "disclaimer" to try to get around the law and vice cops. You can stick your head in the sand, but that doesn't make you an ostrich. 



KHayes666 said:


> Heh, I was waiting for this....but I expected it from Russianbot. Either way you just served up a fastball in my wheelhouse and here comes the swing:
> 
> Yes, I paid for lunch at Legal Seafoods that day because they happen to be real life friends of mine. That's right....friends. As in I don't pay for their services and they choose to see me voluntarily. I know its a difficult concept for you to grasp *pats your head*, there there.
> 
> Anyway, I've hung out with Triple X (I can play that game too) many times and I don't always pay for her, including one memorable scene at Hilltop Steakhouse but lets not go there. She was in town the weekend of the interview and asked if I'd like to meet her friend which turned out to be the woman interviewing me. I honestly didn't know until after she was an escort so obviously I didn't pay for her to be an escort. I also have a g/f which is another concept you fail to grasp but the point is obviously if I have a significant other I wouldn't be on youtube with any escort.



What kind of friend has to confirm on camera that you are going to pay for lunch? Weird, but I guess it fits because it gets weirder

Your cast of characters are confusing. First you say that the 2 women are your "real life" friends. That part seems simple. 
Is "Triple X" the woman whose name is compared to a metal vajzh? (she has been re/unnamed because a mod removed her stage name earlier-not because anyone wants to make a game of her name.) And if "Triple X" is not "metal vajzh", then how are you "real life friends" with someone you just met?

So, either you hung out with Triple X many times or you just met her that day...

I don't know many who would allow an interview on such an intimate topic from someone they just met. Also, (I'll ask again) what kind of "friend", who you say you just met, has to confirm on camera that you are going to pay for lunch? That's some real brass vajzh.

You may be friends with the 1 or both women you had lunch with or not, I don't really care. I don't care if 1 or both women are or aren't escorts/prostitutes nor make any moral judgement on escorting/prostitution. 

But lets be honest, almost no one is going to admit that they are a client of an escort on an open forum. Also, no escort is going to out a client. Besides, you have a girlfriend and all that. (You won't let anyone forget that tidbit.) Everyone knows that men in committed relationships never hire escorts/prostitutes and they certainly don't lie to their significant other about the nature of their "friendship" with other women who may or may not be prostitutes/porn actresses. 

I'm not saying that you have done any of this and I have no idea what your girlfriend does or does not know. Also, this is not a personal attack on Triple X or the friend.

Under the assumption that Triple X is "metal vajzh" AND if Triple X is such a "real life friend" of yours, how is it that you don't know what she does for a living? Most people know what the people they call "friends" do for work. Triple X advertises her services and her porn scenes all over the net (Yahoo groups, various websites and on Twitter) so I will assume that she is not trying to hide it from the rest of the world.



KHayes666 said:


> I don't remember that at all, but hey, I rarely take anything that happens here seriously so can't change it now.



That hardly seems true given the anger that you have displayed toward several members over the years. You take a lot of things at Dimensions seriously.
I remember when you threatened a couple female members with twin .45 caliber guns when you didn't like the things being said to you.* Seems like you took that seriously. 
I remember when you threatened to push a physically challenged member in a wheelchair down an empty elevator shaft when you didn't like the things being said to you.* Seems like you took that seriously. 
I remember when you threatened Jes with rape.* Rape.
(not all the evidence has been removed or lost)

(*This is not a personal attack. KHayes666 wrote the things described and I am recalling them since he says his memory is short)

It seems like you take all of this way too seriously. So serious that you feel you need to threaten members with physical violence and rape over the things they write to you. Over words on a page. I feel that the members of Dimensions need to take you much more seriously.

*I am extremely disappointed that you have not been banned from this site for all the physical threats you have made to members.* 

You said earlier that some of us don't know who you are, but I do know what you are. I hope that no one has to find out in reality what you are or are not.




yeah, yeah, yeah...you're going to talk about some made up phrase like white knights and all kinds of other crap that has nothing to do with the post because addressing the truth is probably too difficult.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm guessing this thread doesn't have a lot longer to go prior to being locked.

That having been said, (and I'm issuing my own disclaimer that my opinions are not going to be worth a whole lot) I can say with 100% certainty I know who Kevin is and what he's about in real life, not on the internet. Yes he has a girlfriend who many in this community have met and is by all accounts a lovely person. Yes he's friends with, and socializes with many paysite girls. And he happens to be a real life friend of mine with whom I've socialized; we've worked out together, watched sports, and socialized with others. He's even met some of my coworkers. He's a total sweetheart of a guy and easily one of the most respectful and gentlemanly individuals in the community.

Does he get hotheaded? Sure. But mock threats of "violence" don't make somebody violent. The things that get said by and about people on this site are really shocking at times. Consider the fact that people have created Facebook pages to shadow this site for the sole purpose of allowing people from here to attack each other in an unmoderated forum. I've personally been spoken about in the most vile ways imagineable, but whatever.

Not trying to be a white knight, but when you see your friends getting attacked, you want to step in and say something. Human nature and all that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kevin is and can be an amazingly sweet and generous guy. He also has a temper that has lost him friends and respect. His "pats you on the head" comment to Jes was downright rude and disrespectful. She has every right to call him on it. 

That being said...From a purely observational point of view I think Kevin and men like Kevin have a "working relationship" with these paysite "friends." It works because they each get what they want. He wants to feed them and call them friends. They want a free meal and the attention. Is it friendship? Who am I to judge? If it works for them so be it...

Which leads back to the topic at hand...If people are doing it anyway why not call it what it is? Why not make some money from it? Heck, aren't most dates like that anyway...a guy buying a willing girl a meal? For a few extra dollars she doesn't pretend to only want a salad and gets extra dessert. I don't know if an official Feedee Escort Service will fly but I don't think it's a new idea. Looks like people do it already, unofficially.


----------



## Jes (Apr 7, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm guessing this thread doesn't have a lot longer to go prior to being locked.
> 
> That having been said, (and I'm issuing my own disclaimer that my opinions are not going to be worth a whole lot)



I think you're right, there--not because you can't have an opinion and add it to the fray but b/c you're talking about someone's actions OFF the boards, and most of the rest of us are talking about his behavior ON the boards. After all, that's where most of us interact with him. This is his way of communicating with people he doesn't know; this is his face to the world. I don't care about whether he's fun to lift weights with b/c I have no intention of ever meeting or socializing with him. The fact that I don't know him in real life does not negate the fucked up shit he says to me at Dims. 

I find his behavior troubling, and sometimes VERY troubling. I don't care that he's nice in person. I'll bet most of us are pretty nice in person. Not all of us can manage to be nice online (most likely b/c of the ease of typing words on a screen instead of having to look another human being in the face and say our shit). You don't think most of us have friends who'd say: hey hey hey, s/he's a good person! She'd never call you a *racist term* in real life, even if she types it to you online! Lighten up!

If you think that things typed about a person (and not said to that person's face) aren't problematic or troubling or perhaps against the rules, then I think you wouldn't have given the example you did about the vile things said about you. (And don't forget your own legacy about unkind words here at Dims, which is not a cheap shot, it's just a fact that's relevant--and I am personally not comfortable with the fact that you were villified publicly for it) You clearly feel affected by them in some way, and that's what we're saying here--we feel affected negatively and we don't think those words should stand and we think anyone who spouts them this often and this violently needs to be looked at much more critically than seems to be happening.


[And Yes, there are online groups to discuss Dims' topics. I've never joined any of them so I can't read any of them. And if people are talking about me I generally don't know about it. And I don't want to know. If you don't want to know, don't join, and ask your friends not to divulge that information to you. It'll make you a happier person.]

Kevin, you may not take anything you type here seriously, but that doesn't mean others don't. Rape, shooting, etc. aren't words to play with in my book, even if they're just words. Once you say it, it's up to the rest of us to decide how we feel about it. If you don't want to risk offending others or having them lose respect for you, then consider not posting everything you think. 

And Nancy, thanks for your comment, I appreciate that you've recognized what I'm talking about here.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 7, 2011)

My response was just to Vardon saying he hopes "no one has to find out in reality' what Kevin is. Vardon brought up reality, not me.


----------



## Jes (Apr 7, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> My response was just to Vardon saying he hopes "no one has to find out in reality' what Kevin is. Vardon brought up reality, not me.



Well I'll speak for myself: Based on what he's typed to me and what I've read him type to other people, I would never want to meet him and I'd be uncomfortable being alone with him. Luckily, I don't really attend (fat) events so it shouldn't be an issue for me, but it's certainly one I've though about before.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 7, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Kevin is and can be an amazingly sweet and generous guy. He also has a temper that has lost him friends and respect. His "pats you on the head" comment to Jes was downright rude and disrespectful. She has every right to call him on it.
> 
> That being said...*From a purely observational point of view I think Kevin and men like Kevin have a "working relationship" with these paysite "friends." It works because they each get what they want. He wants to feed them and call them friends. They want a free meal and the attention. Is it friendship? Who am I to judge? If it works for them so be it...*
> 
> Which leads back to the topic at hand...If people are doing it anyway why not call it what it is? Why not make some money from it? Heck, aren't most dates like that anyway...a guy buying a willing girl a meal? For a few extra dollars she doesn't pretend to only want a salad and gets extra dessert. I don't know if an official Feedee Escort Service will fly but I don't think it's a new idea. Looks like people do it already, unofficially.



This is the only comment worth replying to as neither Sir Vardon nor Jes have any idea what they're talking about. Neither have met me nor will they ever so replying to them about my real life character is about as useful as Richard Simmons tapes around here.

With that said, I'm very disappointed in the bolded part.

I've been in a relationship for the past 18 months and I've hung out with paysite models before and after without the "working relationship" part that you are referring to. That's also very, VERY disrespectful to the people I hang out with to claim that all they want is a free meal and attention. I went to the movies about a month ago with a "friend" as you'd say and not only did I not pay for her ticket, she paid for mine. But oh....I just wanted to just feed her right? Nevermind the fact that I have a g/f that all my friends know and love, I just want to "feed these girls" correct?

Even when I was single this wasn't the case either. Some of my friends are diabetic and I wouldn't ever EVER encourage someone who has to monitor what they eat to eat something for the sole purpose of sexual arousal. If I ever did its either because they told me to for their own benefit or I was unaware of their medical condition. I'm not the white knights and you of all people really should know better.

But hey, if you want to think of me as a violent rapist who attacks women if they don't eat for me.....be my guest. Those that know the real me (Loves, my g/f, etc) will laugh along with me. Oh and one last thing, Loves not only knows me but has met my family as well. She's also been in my house and met my friends too. I've never had a "working relationship" with her either unless you mean our gym time.


----------

